# Protank 1/protank Mini 2/aerotank Coil Rebuild Help!



## Mklops (5/3/14)

Hey guys!

Ive been thinking about attempting to rebuild some of my old Protank coils...

Anyone got some suggestions on where a Noob can start to learn about this, maybe even provide some links related to this subject?

Any help on the subject will be appreciated by me as well as any future peeps looking to get in on the action!


----------



## ET (5/3/14)

go to youtube and search protank microcoil or protank coil. that will sort you out with more vids than you will ever need or want to watch


----------



## Riaz (5/3/14)

hi @Mklops 

like @denizenx said, youtube is filled with videos on how to rebuild.

they demonstrate step by step.


----------



## Mklops (5/3/14)

At the moment, I am sitting with a bit of caveman edge internet on my phone (Can only get edge signle on my normal tablet or phone at home or at work ) as my adsl line is down so Youtube would be a bit difficult for me...

Any chance anyone know about any blog write ups?


----------



## BhavZ (5/3/14)

Mklops said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Ive been thinking about attempting to rebuild some of my old Protank coils...
> 
> ...



Have a look at this video, it is what helped me rebuild mine.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Mklops (5/3/14)

Thanks @BhavZ! As soon as I have real internet again I will check it out!


----------



## BhavZ (5/3/14)

I will try to give you a step by step in text but video really is the best way:

1) remove stem from evod coil cup
2) remove metal pin from bottom of evod cup - you can simply pull it straight out using your finger nails
3) remove white/yellowish insulator from bottom of evod cup
4) pull out the coil from the top of the cup

- Length of coil is dependent upon gauge of wire and how many ohms you want. I use 28g kanthal cut into 10cm wrapping on a 1.4mm screw driver wrapping 10 wraps.

5) cut a piece of wire
6) burn the wire with a blowtorch or lighter - run across the cut piece of wire with the lighter or blowtorch in such away that the entire cut piece has glowed red for at least a 1 second.
7) wrap the coil as desired ensuring that you wrap the coil as tightly as possible.
8) insert the coil into the top of the cup such that the holes of the coil line up with the cut outs on the side of the cup
9) you should now see the two ends of the coil protruding out of the bottom of the cup
10) take the insulator and feed it into the base of the cup with one of the coil ends going through the hole in the insulator
11) insert the metal pin into the insulator such that the metal pin press the coil end between the insulator and the metal pin.
12) cut the coil ends as close to the cup as possible
13) perform an ohm reading on the coil to ensure no shorts
14) test fire the coil and see that it glows from the centre out - if it does not then fire the coil release the fire button and pinch the coil with a set of tweezers - make sure you are NOT firing the device when you pinch the coil as it will short
14) feed your wick through the coil
15) saturate your wick
16) press fit the stem back into place on the top of the coil
Done

It is much easier to follow on the vid but hopefully this will give you an idea as to what is involved in rebuilding an evod coil. It really is pretty easy and just takes some practice to get the ohms and neatness you want from the coil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (6/3/14)

Well done @BhavZ for "transcribing the video" 

@Mklops, this is the same video I used for my PT2Mini coil. I can say it works. 

I forgot to remove the rubber grommet (that goes on the stem) and my wick did not feed the juice. Then I removed it as RipTripper does in his video and it worked perfectly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mklops (6/3/14)

I just watched the video guys! Wow that is freaking awesome, I can't wait to try my first one! 

Will go the weekend hopefully and get supplies to try it out! 

Thanks for the link @BhavZ, that is great stuff for newbies like myself

Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mklops (6/3/14)

Eciggies doesn't have the kanthal or the drills bits needed


----------



## Andre (6/3/14)

Mklops said:


> Eciggies doesn't have the kanthal or the drills bits needed


Maybe www.skybluevaping.co.za still has some stock.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (6/3/14)

@Melinda has kanthal and builders has drill bits , you dont have to use drill bits , you can use anything that is close to the size you want , it's just guys like US who have OCD coil building tendancies that like to measure everything out exactly ..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (6/3/14)

and @Melinda is in Centurion too !!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mklops (6/3/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> @Melinda has kanthal and builders has drill bits , you dont have to use drill bits , you can use anything that is close to the size you want , it's just guys like US who have OCD coil building tendancies that like to measure everything out exactly ..



That's why I asked

I like things to not only work but look good too

Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull


----------



## shabbar (6/3/14)

local hardware store for drill bits ?

eciggies has nichrome ribbon/wire


----------



## Mklops (6/3/14)

Greek @shabbar no clue what's the diff... will be my first coil so will like to try it out similar to what I saw in the vid

@Rowan Francis who is @Melinda? Still kinda new so don't know every that we'll yet...

Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull


----------



## Rowan Francis (6/3/14)

@Melinda & @Derick run skybluevaping.co.za , give her a call


----------



## Mklops (6/3/14)

Sweet! I will do so! Always nice to have a new connection!

Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull


----------

